
Expert: Acosta video distributed by White House was doctored - belltaco
https://apnews.com/c575bd1cc3b1456cb3057ef670c7fe2a
======
rdiddly
I guess in all the fuss we're not supposed to notice the important part - that
a microphone was being forcibly seized from a journalist?

~~~
belorn
Comparing this press meeting to Swedish press meetings it seems I am missing
something. Don't other nation have one question per journalist and then rotate
until there is no more questions or time is up?

For Swedish press meeting, most of the time the journalist walk up to the
stand, ask their question, and _during the time_ the representative answer the
question the journalist walks back to their seat. There is practically never a
back-and-forth conversation during a press meeting. If a TV or news paper want
a interview they book an interview.

Is this a cultural difference?

~~~
lawnchair_larry
That sounds shockingly respectful. I suppose the goal is to exchange
information? In the US, the goal is now to stir the pot and get ratings.

~~~
atomi
We can easily judge by looking at the questions Acosta asked. We're they not
good questions?

------
apexe
It took several minutes of rewatching the clips to notice any difference, but
I think I see it now. I'm amazed anyone was able to catch this.

------
millenialdev
Acosta should have never touched that woman. I'd be fired or suspended at my
job if I did that.

~~~
dclowd9901
He didn’t touch her any more than she touched him. Are you insane?

~~~
guilhas
She looked very professional, went for the mic, did 3 attempts, and stood
aside when pushed away by the journalist.

This time "doctored" issue is to distract people on what actually happened.

Journalist had asked his questions, and the President answered. He was,
refusing to end his turn, being sensationalist and irrelevant.

------
k4ch0w
When the debate is over, slander becomes the tool of the loser. - Socrates

------
vladTheInhaler
What's the likelihood that a libel/slander lawsuit against Sanders would
succeed?

~~~
writepub
Zero. She didn't claim it was realtime, and cycle accurate

